# What Is the Fee Structure of Shifa College of Medicine?



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

What is the fee structure of Shifa College of Medicine? Students who got in Shifa this year could you please guide me a bit for next year? Will be really obliged.


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Aoa. I got into shifa this year. it's 854,000 for the first year and 600,000 for the next year. fee is subject to increase per annum.
Hope this helps.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

AoA! Thankyou so much, this really was helpful. God Bless You!


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

no problem...


----------



## samia gi (Jun 16, 2014)

*What Is The Fee Structure Of Shifa College Of Medicine For The 2014 Anybody Please Help Me*

hello every body please will you guys let me know that what is the total fee including hostel fee for mbbs in shifa college of medicine for the year 2014.who got admission in shifa last year please help me


----------



## shahlakh (Jul 1, 2014)

I am so much in love with shifa college of medicine. Its like my dream to go there.  I know fees is quite high but its quite worthy to study there. because i guess its safer than studying in karachi and may be lahore too as its in islamabad. Isnt it? 
Ok hahah now back to the point  well do u guys know what was the closing merit for both local students and international students?


----------

